# My picture got banned from PhotoBucket



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I thought this was HILARIOUS!!

So I went onto my account and I saw that one of my photos was gone, it said it violated the terms....So when I looked to see what pic, It was an UDDER PIC! :slapfloor: 

I never had that happen before! SOOOOO weird!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, I had some pictures of my mare's vulva and some pics of a graphic wound on a goat get nailed. Weird..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats sooooo weird....I have posted some weird stuff...and nothing got attacked, and I have TONS of other udder pics, but only one was deleted lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahaha...that is hilarious! Gosh Laura...shame on you for posting something so offensive!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know!!!

Im so ashamed.......haha guess they didnt like that udder!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

My mom walked by me while I was reading a TGS posting with an udder pic on it

"Wow, I knew you like goats, but...um" and walked away, LOL


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Even more stupid is that some TV stations ((air brush ))out the back end of animals,,, like it's offensive to see what an animal looks like with it's family jewels,,,sometimes you just have to go,, hummm,, :scratch: at how some people look at nature in it's "all, natural",, 
Betty


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so common in my house now... my daughter walks by me on the computer and says " oh, looking at goat butts again?" and walks on....
I'm starting to feel a little creepy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! I remember a year or so ago I posted some pics on facebook of my dad's retirement party. It was a chip n'dale theme LOL!!!! We took a pic of a hot body builder, cloned in my dads face, and had it put on the cake. I bought a blow up doll <nothing nasty>, put a pair of sexy underwear on it, made a tshirt that said -- Retirement fund and an arrow pointing down <LOL>, over it and open was a flannel shirt, it had a cute retirement hat from Spencers, and even had shoes <I bought the clothes and shoes in my dads size>.
It was TOTALLY hilarious and not dirty at all, and they deleted my pics LOL There was one though where my nephew was blowing up the doll, and well it kinda looked funny, but he was blowing up the leg, nothing else LOL The one they DIDN"T delete was the one where my oldest niece had the doll against the stove and acted like they were doing something....OMG LOL Yeah we do crazy things, but it was just too hilarious, and the fact they didn't delete certain pics but did on the ones that were truly innocent...heh.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

You guys have some funny stuff!!

My mom HATES when I take pics of goat parts, and thinks im weird when I touch them lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess.... they don't have a strong enough stomach... to see that..... :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority here, but I try to avoid posting pictures of that kind of stuff. It's not really bad, but I feel it's indelicate, and I try to be sensitive of my goats' feelings (or maybe it's just my feelings). I realize there are probably times when you have to. I'm not telling anyone what to do, just sayin'.
Still, it seems strange that they would delete an udder picture. I mean, anyone that looks at a milking goat is going to see an udder no matter how hard they try not to. :chin:


----------



## Special ed (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL I know what you mean about looking over your shoulder. I have to do all my goat research at work and if i think there are Utter pics or Buck testies pics i have to turn the screen a bit to make it a bit harder for coworkers walking by to see what i am looking at. Kinda feels wrong but don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Some people freak out when they see those pics.

My friends think im weird for having udder pics on my computer haha


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

All I can say is WOW???? It's prolly city folk who know NOTHING about animlas, or farms. Sorry just had to put my 2 censt in!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Kind of seperates the people who go to the fairs and animal shows,, huh,, 
Wonder what they would think if they went to my dog shows ( I also show & breed my Akitas & have for over 12 years) and saw the judge checking out the male dogs all day long...& females to.... Just watch an AKC dog show like Westminster Dog Show and see what I mean,,, :shades: So,, whats the difference with Goats... silly people.... :roll: 
Betty


----------



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm... why that one udder pic, though? Was it in a sexier pose than the others?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL. Next they will want our goats to wear pants!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

HAHAHA I just realized the other day when I had my pastor and his wife over that the screensaver had a picture of does hooha ( it had an issue, I posted it on the goat spot a while ago)and I was just hoping that they didnt look over because they probably would think twice about visiting again.LOL


----------

